# Automator remplace "?" par" %3F" dans un lien internet



## leonlecameleon (31 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis totalement débutant sur automator. Récemment, j'ai crée une mini application en combinant les actions suivantes :

*1°* Combiner les fichiers textes
*2°* Obtenir le texte indiqué _(qui est celui-ci : https:// www.legifrance.gouv.fr/search/cetat*?tab*_selection=cetat&amp&searchField=ALL&query= )_
*3°* Obtenir le contenu du presse-papiers
*4°* Afficher les pages web.

Cette appli, devrait me permetter de lancer une recherche rapide sur le site ci-devant ... Et ça pourrait très bien fonctionner, si ce n'est qu'Automator substitue, dans le lien final, les mots _*"?tab"*_ par *"%3Ftab"* : le lien final ne me sert donc plus à rien, car la page d'arrivée affiche un message d'erreur. Si je substitue le fameux _*"%3Ftab"*_ par  _*"?tab"*_, en revanche le lien est nickel.

Vous savez d'où vient le problème et comment je peux éviter cette modification intempestive du lien ?

Merci !


----------



## zeltron54 (31 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
Vérifie que dans ton lien il n'y ai pas d 'espace, notamment devant le www
_https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/search/cetat*?tab*_selection=cetat&amp&searchField=ALL&query=_


----------



## leonlecameleon (31 Octobre 2020)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Vérifie que dans ton lien il n'y ai pas d 'espace, notamment devant le www
> _https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/search/cetat*?tab*_selection=cetat&amp&searchField=ALL&query=_


Bonjour zeltron54, merci pour ta réponse !

Il n'y a aucun espace dans le lien que j'ai inséré dans l'action n°2 (pas même entre http:// et www)

Par contre, je constate qu'Automator modifie également la fin du lien...


Pour le mot "amende" copié sur mon presse-papier, par exemple, le lien devrait être


https:// www.legifrance.gouv.fr/search/cetat?tab_selection=cetat&amp&searchField=ALL&query=amende

Mais le lien que j'obtiens, qui est le suivant, est différent :



			https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/search/cetat%3Ftab_selection=cetat&amp&searchField=ALL&query=%0Aamende
		


Donc il ajoute aussi "%0A" avant le mot recherché...

Même si cet ajout ne me gêne pas, puisque, en substituant le fameux "%3F" par "?" le lien est bon


----------



## zeltron54 (31 Octobre 2020)

Supprime l'action 3 obtenir le contenu du presse-papier)


----------



## leonlecameleon (31 Octobre 2020)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Supprime l'action 3 obtenir le contenu du presse-papier)


L’intérêt de l’application serait précisément de combiner un lien de base avec le contenu du presse-papiers, pour lancer une recherche sur le site _à partir d’un mot ou une expression que j’aurais préalablement placé dans le presse papiers_ ... si j’enlève l’action 3, l’application ne me servira qu’à lancer la page internet « a vide »


----------



## zeltron54 (31 Octobre 2020)

Dans ce cas là il faut cocher "ignorer l'entrée de cette action  dans "obtenir le contenu du presse-papier"


----------



## leonlecameleon (31 Octobre 2020)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Dans ce cas là il faut cocher "ignorer l'entrée de cette action  dans "obtenir le contenu du presse-papier"


Si je désactive l'entrée, "l'URL" que j'obtiens à l'action 4 ("afficher les pages web") est constitué des seuls mots de mon presse papier ... Au lieu d'obtenir le lien de base auquel sont accolés les mots du presse-papier


----------



## zeltron54 (31 Octobre 2020)

Désolé, il doit me manqué des infos, je ne comprend pas ce que tu veux faire...
l'adresse web à ouvrir est bien dans "obtenir le texte indiqué" ???
Si c'est bien le cas après "obtenir le contenu du presse-papier" dans le résultat de l'action tu as 2 lignes  (l'adresse + le presse-papier) donc pas possible comme çà d'ouvrir une adresse !


----------



## leonlecameleon (31 Octobre 2020)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Désolé, il doit me manqué des infos, je ne comprend pas ce que tu veux faire...
> l'adresse web à ouvrir est bien dans "obtenir le texte indiqué" ???
> Si c'est bien le cas après "obtenir le contenu du presse-papier" dans le résultat de l'action tu as 2 lignes  (l'adresse + le presse-papier) donc pas possible comme çà d'ouvrir une adresse


Le problème vient peut-être de moi qui suis totalement débutant !
Effectivement, dans l’action 3, il y a deux lignes distinctes avec : l’adresse de base sur la premier ligne ; et le contenu du presse papier dans la seconde ligne.
Mais pour autant, l’action 4 génère bien un lien internet sur une seule et unique ligne, composé : du lien préenregistré à l’action 1 (avec la substitution du "?" par "%3F") ; auquel a été accolé le contenu du presse papier (avec la modification signalée dans les posts précédents). Et l’action 4 lance même automatiquement le lien internet ainsi généré sur Safari.
Le but de la manœuvre c’est d’automatiser mes recherches : plutôt que de copier les mots qui m’intéressent sur un texte, ouvrir safari, ouvrir le site internet, et lancer la recherche dans le moteur de recherche du site, l’application que je tente de creer me permettrait de procéder comme suis : je copie les mots qui m’intéressent sur un texte ; je clique sur l’application ; et celle-ci lance directement la recherche sur le site (sans que j’ai à ouvrir safari, le site, et le moteur de recherche)


----------



## zeltron54 (31 Octobre 2020)

Perso je ferais un petit applescript.

Il suffit de l'enregistrer en temps qu'application


```
tell application "Finder"
    set adresse to "https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/search/cetat?tab_selection=cetat&amp&searchField=ALL&query="
    set mot to the clipboard
   
    set cherche to adresse & mot
    tell application "Safari"
        activate
        open location cherche
    end tell
end tell
```


----------



## leonlecameleon (31 Octobre 2020)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Perso je ferais un petit applescript.
> 
> Il suffit de l'enregistrer en temps qu'application
> 
> ...


Effectivement ça marche beaucoup mieux, merci beaucoup pour ta patience Zeltron54 !


----------



## zeltron54 (31 Octobre 2020)

Pas de problème, si ça fonctionne.
Content pour toi ...


----------



## leonlecameleon (1 Novembre 2020)

Après une journée d'essaie, oui le script marche très bien !

Cela étant, plutôt que d'effectuer la recherche à partir d'un ou plusieurs mots qui ont été préalablement placés dans le presse-papier (via un  cmd+c manuel), j'ai essayé d'effectuer la recherche à partir d'un mot simplement sélectionné à la souri ... Mais toutes mes recherches et mes tentatives de script ont échoué ! Vous avez une idée de comment faire ? Merci !


----------



## zeltron54 (1 Novembre 2020)

Non pas d'idée, comme ça, mais je vais regarder...
La sélection des mots à chercher est faite dans quel logiciel ?


----------



## leonlecameleon (1 Novembre 2020)

Sur plusieurs en fait, mais principalement : pages / word / aperçu / pdf / si possible safari ou chrome (peu importe)


----------



## zeltron54 (1 Novembre 2020)

Alors désolé ! mais je ne connais pas de possibilité de récupérer le texte sélectionné quelque soit le logiciel...
Il faut simuler un copier mais pour ça il faut connaître le logiciel utilisé ...


----------



## leonlecameleon (1 Novembre 2020)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Alors désolé ! mais je ne connais pas de possibilité de récupérer le texte sélectionné quelque soit le logiciel...
> Il faut simuler un copier mais pour ça il faut connaître le logiciel utilisé ...


Ah mince ! Et il n’est pas possible, dans le même script, de simuler l’option copier pour un nombre défini de logiciels ? Word, pages et aperçu par ex ?

En fait, le but c’était de  me rapprocher le plus possible de l’option  « recherche et détection de données » du trackpad, avec lequel il suffit de sélectionner un mot avec trois doigts pour que s’affiche une fenêtre qui contient le résultat d’une recherche, à partir du mot sélectionné, sur l’appli dictionnaire, qui inclut le moteur de recherche de Wikipedia. J’avais cherche s’il était possible d’ajouter d’autres sites internet à l’appli dictionnaire mais ça n’a rien donné !

Mais bon, je chipote le script de la dernière fois marche déjà très bien !


----------



## zeltron54 (1 Novembre 2020)

Pour word et pages cela doit être possible en créant un service, Mais les service ne fonctionnent pas dans tous les logiciels!
Je regarde ça dès que j'ai une minute et je te tiens au courant.


----------



## zeltron54 (1 Novembre 2020)

Pour créer le service...

Programmer un petit automator:
Dans nouveau tu choisis "Action rapide"
Dans la 1ere action qui est proposée au départ: "le processus reçoit l'élément actuel: Texte" "N'importe quelle application"
Tu ajoutes une action: "Copier vers le presse-papiers"
Puis une action "Exécuter un script Applescript", Dans cette action tu copies le script comme dans l'mage jointe.

Tu enregistres ce processus automator sous (le nom de ton choix)

Pour infos : Il s'enregistre dans ton dossier utilisateurs --> bibliothèque --> services.

Pour l'utiliser clic droit sur ta selection de texte --> services --> le nom du service choisi.
Lors de la première utilisation des demandes d'autorisations d'accès apparaîtront, il faudra accepter...

Après quelques test fonctionne avec Word, Pages, Aperçu(en ouvrant les pdf), textedit.... Mais pas dans safari, firefox, chrome.

Dis moi si tu as réussi...


----------



## zeltron54 (2 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Après d'autres test plus poussés, le service fonctionne sur les navigateurs safari et chrome (pas sur tous les sites et pas trouvé sur firefox même en mode lecture !) il faut bien sur sélectionner un texte...


----------

